
Tesla Driver Appeared to Be 'Fully Sleeping' for at Least 30 Miles on Freeway - reddotX
https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Sleeping-Driver-405-Freeway-Los-Angeles-Tesla-Autopilot-511237312.html
======
actionowl
I can't help but shake the feeling that people trying to record the sleeping
driver with their cellphone might be more likely to cause an accident than the
person sleeping with autopilot.

~~~
eesmith
How do you reckon that?

I mean, both the text and video make it clear that a passenger recorded the
video, and pointed out that the sleeping driver appears to have jimmied the
Tesla to bypass Tesla's checks for an attentive driver.

I simply don't see how you can draw your conclusion based on the information
given.

~~~
actionowl
> both the text and video make it clear that a passenger recorded the video

Guess I missed that part

